# Écouteurs Apple In-Ear avec télécommande et micro



## Liyad (3 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je devrais recevoir mon iPod Touch 2G dans 1 semaines. Et je me demandais si les nouveaux écouteurs Apple In-Ear avec télécommande et micro (http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MA850) étaient aussi génial que ce qu'Apple avance ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2008)

Comment veux-tu que l'on te réponde, ces écouteurs ne sont pas encore disponibles à la vente... :mouais:


----------



## Liyad (3 Octobre 2008)

Vraiment désolé... 
Je m'étonnais de ne voir aucun post dessus... je comprend pourquoi !


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Lol .... C'est pas grave on t'en veux pas....


----------



## arcank (16 Janvier 2009)

Si quelqu'un les as, la télécommande et le micro marchent-ils sur un MacBook ? (on sait jamais )


----------



## korben2005 (18 Janvier 2009)

Slt tout le monde, euhhh ?!?
Les écouteurs ne sont pas encore sortis ? Ils sont en vente sur l Apple Store ?
A moins que j ai pas tout compris ?


----------



## arcank (18 Janvier 2009)

Si mais ils n'indiquent pas si le mic et la télécommande marchent sur le MacBook. Et j'aimerais savoir avant d"acheter !


----------



## divoli (18 Janvier 2009)

korben2005 a dit:


> Slt tout le monde, euhhh ?!?
> Les écouteurs ne sont pas encore sortis ? Ils sont en vente sur l Apple Store ?
> A moins que j ai pas tout compris ?



Regarde les dates des interventions. 

Il sont sortis depuis novembre ou décembre (je ne sais plus).




arcank a dit:


> Si mais ils n'indiquent pas si le mic et la télécommande marchent sur le MacBook. Et j'aimerais savoir avant d"acheter !



_"C'est le grand retour d'une sacrée canaille (...)" 

_Sur mon MBP ils fonctionnent comme de simples écouteurs, sans usage possible de la télécommande et du micro.

Il est évident que je les utilise sur mon iPod Touch.
 Je regrette un peu mon achat; certes ils sont confortables et le son est bon, mais le prix est trop élevé pour ce qu'ils sont.


----------



## Pampi (15 Février 2009)

Salut,
Pour ma part, je suis content de leur achat: bonne qualité et télécommande très pratique, surtout avec un Touch. Mais d'accord avec Divoli, le prix est un peu élevé comme tout ce qui est Apple.
A+


----------



## korben2005 (15 Février 2009)

Salut je les ai donc acheté et j' en suis ravi, seul petit bémol les basses sont un peu faiblent. Packaging de qualité, la classe Apple quoi ! Bon achat juste un peu cher !


----------

